# Win 2000 adv. Server IP-Adressen u. Mac-Adresse emulieren?



## aquila (19. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Kann ich mit einen Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server mit mehreren Netzwerkkarten Ip-Adressen Routen bzw. MAC-Adressen emulieren (für chello)? 

Und wenn, wie mache ich das - vielleicht gibts irgendwo einen guten Link...

Danke


----------



## TheNBP (21. Januar 2004)

Mehrerere IP Adressen auf einem Interface sind kein Problem, dazwischen kann man auch dann auch Routen erstellen. Ob man virtuelle MAC Adressen erzeugen kann weiss ich aber nicht.

Fragt mich auch wozu das gut sein soll?


----------

